# Twilight fans: one question



## DecoyOcto (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's a picture of Edward (no thanks):






And here's one of Jacob:





I'm hoping to hear from other Twilight fans so that we can finally settle this. So... vampires or wolves?


----------



## SinR (Nov 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to hear from other Twilight fans so that we can finally settle this. So... vampires or wolves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



decoy just came out


----------



## Technik (Nov 27, 2009)

How do you expect to get responses in a fourm with barely any girls?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> How do you expect to get responses in a fourm with barely any girls?


LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 27, 2009)

Poll Title: Sexiest Twilight Character




...


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2009)

my vote goes to Alice Cullen (Ashley Greene)


----------



## SinR (Nov 27, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> my vote goes to Alice Cullen (Ashley Greene)



this


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 27, 2009)

SinR said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

SinR said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

Coming from an *ex*-twilight fan, I'mma say a vampire.  But not Meyer's type of vampire.  I ain't sparkling, kthxbai.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 27, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> my vote goes to Alice Cullen (Ashley Greene)


she's really hot in the movie


----------



## Westside (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG I'm a BIGGG  Jacob fan.  He is soooo hot!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoh westside is back?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Whoh westside is back?


+1


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah go alice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I vote for Edward. Go creepy pale *sparkly* vampires


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> SinR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely


----------



## SinR (Nov 28, 2009)

i'd prefer to be a vampire than a werewolf.  i'd have no problem staying up all night and sleeping all day.

as for the poll, i abstain from voting on account that im not gay


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 28, 2009)

GBAtemp is infected with them...
...must ...kill... fangirls...


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Though I don't like twilight, definitely the second guy. C'mon, he has teh firgurez and cool-looking spikey hairstyle. And the first guy looks like he had anemia but continued to apply a layer of white makeup and totally looks helluva emo.

I really can't understand the twilight fangirls' tastes... *shudder*


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

I disagree with the fangirl's tastes as well, im always tan (even though i stay inside, on the computer) but now they all want a pale sparkly guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, well at least the team jacob girls will like me as soon as i get me some muscles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really see this whole thing as an opportunity to pick up girls, because, lets face it, if you go to the movie with them and act mildly entertained, you have just won. the game. of a date.


----------



## edracon (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone who is in the twilight movies is ugly as hell... as they just appeared in a film based off a terrible book, in which the author didn't research anything.


----------



## SoLuckys (Nov 28, 2009)

*loading an automatic shotgun*

i pick Jacob


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

edracon said:
			
		

> the author didn't research anything


Research? Well, she didn't read anything from the "How To Write Worth Squat" aisle in her local bookstore, if that's what you mean. 

If you mean "research" into _vampires_ I will laugh at you, then insult you then laugh some more. 



Can I be on Team Supporting-Female-Cast? Their arguments are quite compelling.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+10


----------



## Jaems (Nov 28, 2009)

She's not that hot.

Her nose matches Michael Jackson's, though.
sorta


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 Edward
Jacob is a fail jerk, you'd know this if you read all the books, also, That picture isnt Jacob O_O

FYI Ashley Greene has nudes on Google XD


----------



## SinR (Nov 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> FYI Ashley Greene has nudes on Google XD




+9001


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Can I be on Team Supporting-Female-Cast? Their arguments are quite compelling.








Those must have been shooped, though.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> She's not that hot.
> 
> Her nose matches Michael Jackson's, though.
> sorta


So you'd rather vote for either one of the two pansy-men?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+10


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 2, 2009)

There is at least 1 team Edward girl in this forum!


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Dec 2, 2009)

Um, the second picture isn't even Taylor Lautner.... who is much hotter than that anyway.

Despite the fact that his abs look absolutely delicious he is a shitty actor.
At least R Patz can act and is physically a more realistic person.

I go for the Vampire... not only is he sweet, he is more realistic than the wolf kid...



For the record:
Get past the sparkles bullshit... if you read the book you would know his skin is supposed to be diamond, not sparkles... and don't read for literary value, read for the story because Stephanie Meyers is a shitty writer. Also: see the first movie and don't see anymore because the rest are going to be as half assed as the second.


----------

